# Anyone need access to a Reuters 3000 Xtra terminal?



## Dungog (2 August 2010)

Hi All, I am not sure if this is the right area to be posting this and I certainly don't want to breach any forum rules so hope this is OK. 
We have a small office in Northern Sydney and have a Reuters 3000 Extra real-time data terminal that we are not using, but are contracted to pay for. I was wondering if anyone would be interested to have access to this data as well as a desk and telephone to work from during the day.
The arrangment could be flexible subject to negotiation but I would be looking just to cover our costs. We would potentially be open to sharing access amongst a few traders. Please PM me for further details if anyone is interested.


----------

